# Looking for Property Management possibilities



## islehiker (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi,

I have a house in NaganoKen that I need to get remodeled and taken care of. I am having a hard time finding a company or person willing to take on the task as I do not have time to do it. 

It would be great to find an expat to do this, because my Japanese is crap. This project has been on the backburner for a while and I want to get it going. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## islehiker (Jun 7, 2012)

bump


----------



## larabell (Sep 10, 2007)

islehiker said:


> bump


I'm pretty sure you got your answer. You asked if anyone was willing to take on the job and nobody stepped forward. Bumping the thread isn't likely to change that.

Maybe you can locate an ex-pat living in the area who speaks decent Japanese and hire that person as an interpreter when dealing with the Japanese contractors. You're far more likely to find an English-speaking ex-pat interpreter than an English-speaking ex-pat contractor.


----------



## hrzntlaction (Jun 18, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, what's the scope of work here? What exactly are you looking for when you say "taken care of"? Are you looking for someone to find renters?


----------

